# Help with Specs



## HydroJim (Dec 21, 2012)

I'm going to try and build a electric motorcycle for $3000 including the price of the donor bike.
*
Motor:* Motenergy ME0907 48v, 80 Amp Cont, 220 Amp Peak $500

*Controller:* Kelly KDZ48201, 24-48v, 80 Amp cont, W/ Regen $200
Should I oversize the controller to decrease the work the controller has to do?

That's all I know so far. I need someone to help me calculate how many AH I need for a range of 30 miles. 

I plan to begin construction during the summer of 2013 and the time between now and then will be used saving up money and finding the parts.


----------



## HydroJim (Dec 21, 2012)

Did a little reading, and I'm thinking 40-45 AH pack will be good for my needs.

Does anybody have any battery recommendations? 

I'm thinking the Tempest TR40-12 40ah pack will be good. It put's my total battery cost at ($82x4)=$328. If I have spare money I'll upgrade to a higher AH

Total cost is now at 
Motor: $500
Controller: $200
Batteries: $328

Would this be an acceptable DC/DC converter? I'm not sure how low the voltage will get http://www.gpartsinc.com/p-5290-gol...?cagpspn=pla&gclid=CKXz_-imxbQCFY9DMgodOgUAmQ

Charger: Soneil 3A charger x 4 ($40x4)=$160

So total for all the major components is $1248

The rest will be spent on switches, fuses, connectors, wiring, and other stuff. Should leave me about $1200 for the donor bike which is more than enough.


----------



## Ziggythewiz (May 16, 2010)

For a little over double the cost you could go lithium and have double the range, 1/3 the weight, and much longer cycle life.


----------



## HydroJim (Dec 21, 2012)

Ziggythewiz said:


> For a little over double the cost you could go lithium and have double the range, 1/3 the weight, and much longer cycle life.


Do you mean double to cost for the batteries themselves or for the whole project?

EDIT: everywhere I looked, the batteries would be about 4x as much plus the added electronics necessary for the Lithium management.


----------



## Ziggythewiz (May 16, 2010)

For the batteries. 

Have you checked out EV album to see what range people get with similar builds?


----------



## HydroJim (Dec 21, 2012)

Yeah, I'm mainly looking to do the same thing this http://www.evalbum.com/2377 guy did, except I'm going for a slightly weaker battery until I see if I have any money for a higher capacity one.


----------



## Ziggythewiz (May 16, 2010)

Sounds good. You might email him (and others) to see what wh/m he gets. Especially with lead claimed range doesn't mean much without knowing the DOD.


----------



## Electric Forklift Guy (Dec 13, 2012)

HydroJim said:


> Did a little reading, and I'm thinking 40-45 AH pack will be good for my needs.
> 
> Does anybody have any battery recommendations?
> 
> ...


You can probably skip the DC converter

Find a forklift dealer and they can get you 48 volt bulbs and flashers and you can run EVERYTHING on battery voltage

Unless you're planning on having a radio or 12 volt port for charging a laptop theres no reason to have a 12 volt circuit on your bike. 


And yes , there are 24,36, 48 , 72, and 80 volt versions of just about every light you can find on a vehicle.

There's also "42 volt" bulbs, these are made for electric forklifts that can run on 48 or 36 volts

If you list the numbers 0n the bulbs and flasher I'll look up the 48 volt replacements for them for you. 

I checked a motorcycle website and about 90% of the bulbs they listed are also used by electric forklifts and have 48 volt replacements.

So the odds are real good that you can avoid the 12 volt power supply altogether and save some money.


----------

